# Aus MS "Bärbel II" wurde MS "Jule"



## Waldima (28. Dezember 2008)

@ all

Nun ist es soweit: Wie bereits hier im Forum zu lesen war, ist der Angelkutter "Bärbel II", der bisher von Fredi Bruhn ab Maasholm eingesetzt war, nach Heiligenhafen gewechselt. Für die Reederei Thomas Naatz GmbH (vormals Reederei Landschof Gmbh) wird das Schiff unter dem neuen Namen "Jule" ab 02. Januar 2009 zu Mehrtages- und Tagescharterfahrten in See stechen. Ungewöhnlich finde ich den Namenswechsel, denn bei sämtlichen mir bekannten Eignerwechseln der letzten Jahre/Jahrzehnte habe ich das bisher nicht erlebt. Soweit ich weiß, hatte das MS "Bärbel II" einen guten Ruf, so dass es unter diesem Aspekt nicht nötig ist, den Namen zu ändern. Eine Beibehaltung des gewohnten Schiffnamens führt doch auch immer zu einem Wiedererkennungs- und Erinnerungseffekt bei Stammgästen. Ich weiß sonst nur von "Jan Cux", dass mit dem Reederwechsel über eine Namensänderung nachgedacht wird. Dieses Schiff soll in 2009 vermutlich in "Lachs" umbenannt werden. Allerdings hatte das MS "Jan Cux" in der Vergangenheit sowohl unter Reederei Narg als auch unter Kiebert nicht immer den besten Ruf... .

Ist es noch aktuell, dass Manfred Much, vielen von uns noch als Kapitän und Reeder des MS "Seeteufel" aus Heiligenhafen bekannt, am Ruder des MS "Jule" stehen wird? 

Stutzig macht mich der Text auf der Homepage (www.nickelswalde.de"), dass das MS "Jule" vorübergehend parallel zur MS "Nickelswalde I" eingesetzt werden soll. Will Thomas Naatz sich mittel-/langfristig etwa von diesem Schiff trennen?

Ich wünsche Thomas Naatz viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Schiff, zufriedene Angler und unvergessliche Erlebnisse an und von Bord.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Stühmper (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aus MS "Bärbel II" wurde MS "Jule"*

*Hallo Waldima  ,*

*wer da am Steuer steht werde ich am 28.03.09 spätestens herausfinden dann bin ich Gast von so'n*
*Unbekannten Angelmagazinen wie K+K , Blinker usw .*

*Du hast natürlich Recht , die Bärbel II ist nicht Unbekannt und viele viele Angler und Anglerinnen haben*
*dort schöne Fische gefangen .*

*Aber trotzdem schließe ich mich mit den Allerbesten*
*Wünschen für die Reederei Thomas Naatz an .*

*Und Manni wäre nicht schlecht-Punkt !!!*

*Mfg Stühmper*


----------



## Waldima (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aus MS "Bärbel II" wurde MS "Jule"*

@ all:

Ist schon jemand von Euch auf dem MS "Jule" mitgefahren?

Gruß,

Waldima


----------

